# Wipe Eat Repeat - Kel´Thuzad (Horde)



## Rageheart (12. Januar 2022)

*Wipe Eat Repeat* - Kel`thuzad (Realmpool *Arthas, Blutkessel, Durotan, Tirion, Vek’lor, Wrathbringer*)

 

Wir sind offen für jedes aktive Mitglied, dass sich in die Gilde einbringt. Egal ob Neu- / Wiedereinsteiger oder alter Hase - die Gemeinschaft macht´s.

Unser Ziel ist es unseren Raidkader zu komplimentieren, M+ Läufe Gildenintern zu erledigen und suchen auch gezielt PVP´ler die mit uns auf Schlachtfelder gehen. Wenn auch nur eine Sache dabei ist die Du machen möchtest oder Du in Alles reinschnuppern willst - dann let's go bewirb Dich bei uns. 

 

Nun zu uns: Gegründet wurde die Gilde im September 2021 - Wir sind ein lustiger Haufen zwischen 25&60, hilfsbereit und sehr aktiv. Wir haben einen bestehenden Discordserver der auch gut genutzt wird und setzen auch eine Aktivität dort voraus. Whatsapp sowieso und eine Homepage mit Raidkalender, Guides etc haben wir uns auch angelegt.

 

Was erwarten wir von Dir?

- aktive/r Spieler/in

- Interesse an einem Gildenmiteinander

- freundlicher Umgangston

- Lernbereitschaft/ Wille miteinander an Raids etc. zu arbeiten


----------

